# People and their expensive cars making their own driving rules?



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 2, 2011)

I just went night driving for the first time so I'm fairly new to driving, but I obey all the rules especially the cell phone one. When driving if it goes off I don't pay ANY attention to it. Can't stand it when people are on their phone and driving. Anyway I'm driving and I have my high beams on. I see another car coming so to be considerate I turn them off. Meanwhile this person in their Lexus decides to keep theirs on then I couldn't see for a few seconds. Now I was only going 20 Mph but slowed when I saw them coming to about 15 or so but still. Why is it people in such cars think they can do what they want??


----------



## Thrashmanzac (Aug 2, 2011)

here is a rule of the world that my dad told me, that i think gets truer and truer as i get older:
The bigger, and more expensive the car; the worse the driver.


----------



## leftyguitarjoe (Aug 2, 2011)

Word of advice: Break check the fuck out of people that ride your ass. Its so fun. I even got one asshole in some ricer to veer off the road once.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 2, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> here is a rule of the world that my dad told me, that i think gets truer and truer as i get older:
> The bigger, and more expensive the car; the worse the driver.


Sometimes, but it's ALWAYS fucking Lexus's . My real dad's has an Escalade and Corvette but at least he knows how to drive. (I'm not at his house though). Where I am at my moms house and dads house we have a Taurus (what I drive) and the Expedition...aka the bus .


leftyguitarjoe said:


> Word of advice: Break check the fuck out of people that ride your ass. Its so fun. I even got one asshole in some ricer to veer off the road once.


 I'd rather not at my skill level as I'm likely to have my rear end fucked up. My Grandma does that though!  Ride on her ass ( not like that you pervs) and she'll either brake check or go 15 mph.


----------



## -42- (Aug 2, 2011)

I think the lesson here is that quite a few drivers are just assholes, and I'm willing to bet that the MSRP of the car has little to do with the asshole-quotient of the driver.

Edit: Joe, I have nothing against you, but that is simply terrible advice. While driving risks should be minimized, no matter what some jerk-off behind you is doing. If someone is tailgating me, the last thing I would want to do would be to anger the person behind me or possibly cause an accident.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 2, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> here is a rule of the world that my dad told me, that i think gets truer and truer as i get older:
> The bigger, and more expensive the car; the worse the driver.



Everyone I know with really nice cars can drive very well, also Lexus's are nice?


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 2, 2011)

Here's an awesome quote from one of the dumbest movies ever made;



> Mr. Smith: I move my finger one inch to use my turn signal. Why are these assholes so lazy they can't move their finger one fucking measly inch to drive more safely? You wanna know why?
> DQ: Not particularly.
> Mr. Smith: Because these rich bastards have to be callous and inconsiderate in the first place to make all that money, so when they get on the road, they can't help themselves. They've gotta be callous and inconsiderate drivers too. It's in their nature.



I think it's pretty accurate.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 2, 2011)

A lot of modern cars have headlights that are so fucking bright on regular that I'd swear people are trying to blind me with highbeams but that's just their normal setting - even though it's like 2x the brightness of the highbeams on my old car


----------



## Gamma362 (Aug 2, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> Here's an awesome quote from one of the dumbest movies ever made;
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty accurate.


nice shoot 'em up reference. I approve good sir.

and on topic: as already stated newer cars, and luxury cars especially have much brighter headlights. chances are those weren't high beams


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 2, 2011)

Stealthtastic said:


> Everyone I know with really nice cars can drive very well, also Lexus's are nice?


My dad has nice cars and drives great, because he actually cares about safety and others. I hate Lexus's  I see them as the attempt to be seen as " oooooh look at my fancy expensive car/ piece of junk". If you wanna spend that much Escalade is so the way to go 




gunshow86de said:


> Here's an awesome quote from one of the dumbest movies ever made;
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's pretty accurate.





troyguitar said:


> A lot of modern cars have headlights that are so fucking bright on regular that I'd swear people are trying to blind me with highbeams but that's just their normal setting - even though it's like 2x the brightness of the highbeams on my old car


This person HAD to of had their highbeams on though. It was ridiculously bright, not to mention illegal.


----------



## ddtonfire (Aug 2, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Word of advice: Break check the fuck out of people that ride your ass. Its so fun. I even got one asshole in some ricer to veer off the road once.



And if you're driving stick... downshift. Lose 10 mph instantly with no brake lights. It's more like a reaction time check than a brake check. It freaks people out instead of pissing them off and they get the picture and stay off your tail.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 2, 2011)

ddtonfire said:


> And if you're driving stick... downshift. Lose 10 mph instantly with no brake lights. It's more like a reaction time check than a brake check. It freaks people out instead of pissing them off and they get the picture and stay off your tail.


I prefer manual, but we got rid of our civic  so we just have automatics.


----------



## davidengel (Aug 2, 2011)

Most drivers and stupid as fuck. Whenever I drive at night and a person is coming towards me, I turn my brights off. If the other person still has theirs on I turn mine back on. I give them a few seconds before I turn mine back on though, sometimes people just forget, and if they turn theirs off I'll turn mine back off.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 2, 2011)

davidengel said:


> Most drivers and stupid as fuck. Whenever I drive at night and a person is coming towards me, I turn my brights off. If the other person still has theirs on I turn mine back on. I give them a few seconds before I turn mine back on though, sometimes people just forget, and if they turn theirs off I'll turn mine back off.


I was tempted to, but I just left them off till they passed.


----------



## Daiephir (Aug 2, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> My dad has nice cars and drives great, because he actually cares about safety and others. I hate Lexus's  I see them as the attempt to be seen as " oooooh look at my fancy expensive car/ piece of junk". If you wanna spend that much Escalade is so the way to go



So you actually believe that an Escalade, which considered to be one of the stupidest trucks ever to be invented, has no top speed what so ever, no acceleration (many, many better trucks than that in that departement), no handling and drinks gas like a alcoholic drinks liquor is better than a safe, confortable, sporty-ish car.

You, sir, just prooved that the stupid american syndrome exist.


----------



## davidengel (Aug 2, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I was tempted to, but I just left them off till they passed.



Make it a habit to do that, if they don't turn their brights off then you both will have to deal with a bright ass light destroying your eyes.  Most people will turn their brights off ASAP.


----------



## JeffFromMtl (Aug 3, 2011)

BMW and Hummer drivers. They're either rich suburban trophy wives who haven't got a clue about anything they're doing because they're busy talking on the phone, stuffing their yapping yorkshire terrier into their purse and can't see through their rear-view mirror due to the mountain of shopping bags obstructing any and every line of vision, or they're rich men with small penis syndrome, trying to take charge of the road with their chode-extension mobiles fueled up and ready to go on pure, unleaded testosterone.

I'm not saying that everyone who drives a BMW is an asshole, but that almost all assholes drive BMW's. And those who don't, well, they drive Hummers. Because everyone that drives a Hummer is definitely an asshole


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 3, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> A lot of modern cars have headlights that are so fucking bright on regular that I'd swear people are trying to blind me with highbeams but that's just their normal setting - even though it's like 2x the brightness of the highbeams on my old car



^This

Used to drive my mums acura and stepfathers mercedes(when they still had them) when I first started driving and on both cars the high beams barely made a difference.

It pretty much only made the range the lights covered wider but they were always fux-bright.


Thats to exclude the sometimes accidentally hitting your high beams on and not noticing and then driving with them on. 

And this is hardly a crazy driving story, everyday going to work just driving into my shopping mall parking lot I have to avoid 1-3 accidents. and don't get me started on 3 way stop sign etiquette.


----------



## GATA4 (Aug 3, 2011)

leftyguitarjoe said:


> Word of advice: Break check the fuck out of people that ride your ass. Its so fun. I even got one asshole in some ricer to veer off the road once.



It is fun, but it can piss people off like fuck. Drivers are capable of anything nowadays and will easily pull a gun on you for stuff like that.


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 3, 2011)

^co-worker had a person get shot to death in his apartments parking lot over a parking space. 

People are crazy.


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 3, 2011)

GATA4 said:


> It is fun, but it can piss people off like fuck. Drivers are capable of anything nowadays and will easily pull a gun on you for stuff like that.



Texas Represent!

My buddies' dad got into a road rage thing and got shot in the face, but the bullet only grazed his forehead. It became the catalyst for him to become a born-again Christian. 

Shit, if that had happened to me, I'm inclined to think I'd be up good ol' Jesus' butt.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Aug 3, 2011)

The plural of Lexus is Lexus. Just putting that out there.


----------



## poopyalligator (Aug 3, 2011)

Are you sure he had his high beams on? On most newer luxury cars they tend to have HID (high intensity discharge) lights. My bros car has them, and they are super bright, probably about the same as if i had my high beams on. So I don't think he was actually being asinine. I think those are just the lights that he had on his car.


----------



## maliciousteve (Aug 3, 2011)

Recently I've seen a lot more drivers using their phones while driving and not indicating a roundabouts and junctions. It pisses me off to no end as it's usually women with a bit of money or fuckers in BMW's.

A good example of fuck wittery was yesterday on the way home from work. I was sitting in the work van driving home from work with my uncle and we had to go through a toll. Some one had broken down in the lane next to us so those in the next lane had to move into ours, fine that's no problem. However some dick thought that he had the right to come out of no where and try to intimidate us with his pick up truck. It didn't work and he tried multiple times to push in aggressively even after have some 'words' with him. This just proves, the bigger the car and bigger the price, the bigger the arsehole.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 3, 2011)

So people driving these bad boys are totally cool then?


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 3, 2011)

^

No, hybrid and Smart car drivers produce too much Smug.


----------



## ElRay (Aug 3, 2011)

Thrashmanzac said:


> The bigger, and more expensive the car; the worse the driver.


True, but "Mom in a Minivan" throws in an exponential factor, so "Mom in a Minivan" * "Dodge Caravan" often beats "Olde Dude" * "Lexus"

Ray


----------



## Guamskyy (Aug 3, 2011)

Dude, shit happens. Texas drivers and California drivers are the worst. Talk about ALWAYS taking chances? And also when you're going just an unharmful 5 miles over the speed limit? They fucking pass you and give you the meanest look ever. And you know who it mostly is that does this? Girls between 16-50. All of them. IMPATIENT DRIVERS!

On facebook, I see more girls than guys post that "Oh please pray for me, I got in a car wreck and I'm in the hospital right now." Well guess what? I'm not going to pray for someone to get well so they can keep endangering the lives of other people. My very good friend who is a girl, she has had a billion speeding tickets already, and her excuse is "15-20 mph isn't that bad!" It really isn't that bad, but when you aren't aware of your surroundings, then yes it's bad. And she even hit someone too!

To end this rant, be very careful when driving, and don't do stupid things like the above mentioned.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Aug 3, 2011)

I was under the impression that most people made up their own driving rules. However, those in more expensive cars obviously take liberties with this already controversial idea.

To be honest, I can't blame them. Most people would do the same. I don't know what it's over there in the USA but here in the UK a lot of the so-called rules are pretty damn stupid and aren't enforced enough to be stuck by.

Having said that, when I got hit by a truck doing between 40 and 50 I became all of a sudden extremely aware of how much it can affect someone's life if you hit them.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't think it's the people with the most expensive cars, it's the people who've spent the most money doing up really cheap ones.

The guys with new high end BMWs aren't usually too bad, but the guy who's spent £20K over the years doing stuff to his Corsa...


----------



## C2Aye (Aug 3, 2011)

Taxis and white van drivers are the worst for me. I was following a car that was doing about 40mph in a 60mph so I give him plenty of room and back off a little while checking for an overtaking oppurtunity. No such luck behind me. Guy in the white van decides to follow me so that all I see in my rear view mirror is headlight glare. I swear there was a point where he was only about two feet behind me.

Taxi drivers are bad, especially in cities, for making up their own rules. Once I saw one straddled horizontally in front of me at a red light, ie, I would go forward and he would go SIDEWAYS. And they always seem to come out of junctions at the last minute, forcing me to slam the brakes.

Although saying that, it doesn't really matter what car you drive. If you're an arse, you're an arse


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 3, 2011)

ride my ass i WILL go 15 under the speed limit just to piss you off

to good to use your turn signal? i WILL flip off

cut me off on the high way? be prepared for the same thing 

oh i see you didnt slow down at the yield sign...guess who is not moving out of the way


----------



## Pchink (Aug 3, 2011)

I think the majority of drivers are just completely oblivious to what's happening around them. 

Especially here around Montreal, where traffic is getting worse everyday due to our collapsing road network; people seem to be just impatient getting to their destinations.

But yeah, out of all the assholes on the road, luxury car owners seem to be the worst kind, but not luxury as in Ferrari or Lambo; assholeness is in majority located in the BMW/Mercedes/Lexus/Audi range.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 3, 2011)

The Norfolk breed of BMW/Audi man is really peculiar. They'll bimble on to the A47 bypass and fuddle along at 60mph, yet if I dare to overtake them in my Skoda it's as though I've somehow done something beyond the pale. Cue tailgating, light-flashing (on occasions), they'll blast past me as though Old Nick was on their tail, then pull in and immediately slow to the same speed as me.

Yup they breed 'em special here.

P.S. I'm also thinking about suing Skoda UK under trade descriptions. My vRS does not have snakes for an engine, nor do the windscreen wipers turn into crossbows.


----------



## jymellis (Aug 3, 2011)

welcome to the world of putting your life in other peoples hands. you can ask all the most experienced drivers in the world. its not your driving or what you do, that you have to worry about. its all the other dumbasses out there


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 3, 2011)

jymellis said:


> welcome to the world of putting your life in other peoples hands. you can ask all the most experienced drivers in the world. its not your driving or what you do, that you have to worry about. its all the other dumbasses out there


 
The funniest quote I remember was from a motorcycle instructor who said, "Remember if you're on a bike, most drivers will treat you the same way as a plague-ridden rat."

Those words have stuck with me over the years and I apply it to driving as well.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 3, 2011)

Strictly personal experience, but:

9/10 near-accidents I see on the road anywhere in or around the DC metro area are inevitably caused by someone driving a BMW, Mercedes, or Saab *edit* or EFFING TAXI DRIVERS.

Again, just personal experience. Not trying to be a hater; just calling it as I see it.


----------



## Edika (Aug 3, 2011)

I have seen a lot of cheaper car drivers behaving just as stupidly. Also even if the light beams in newer luxury cars are brighter, you can adjust their position so they point a bit lower and not at level that would annoy drivers in the opposite stream. You don't need to light the street for 2 km ahead, that is for the street lighting to do (if there is any) and in night you should drive generally a lot slower. So not much of an excuse if someone is too lazy, inconsiderate or stupid to make a quick adjustment in their car for the sake of others.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Aug 3, 2011)

The worst drivers are old people and anyone driving a Honda or any other cheaper car with 200,000 miles on it, all emblems removed, unfinished body kit, and a tin-can DIY muffler. Not all old people are horrible drivers, but the majority of them are. The other group of drivers act as if their little disguised Honda has somewhere to be. I'm pretty sure Taco Bell is open pretty damn late or even all night.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 3, 2011)

Try not to let it get to you, and always err to the side of caution. People are dicks, impatient, and self-absorbed. They don't think about anyone else on the road, and yes it makes it a miserable place.


----------



## Murmel (Aug 3, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Strictly personal experience, but:
> 
> 9/10 near-accidents I see on the road anywhere in or around the DC metro area are inevitably caused by someone driving a BMW, Mercedes, or Saab *edit* or EFFING TAXI DRIVERS.
> 
> Again, just personal experience. Not trying to be a hater; just calling it as I see it.



Good thing SAAB ain't no more, huh?


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 3, 2011)

I've driven in a lot of different areas in the US (and some in Canada too, eh), and I'm convinced that nobody on this continent knows what "left turn yield on green" means. Maybe in Mexico they know how to "rendimiento de los verdes?"


----------



## Cheesebuiscut (Aug 3, 2011)

chronocide said:


> I don't think it's the people with the most expensive cars, it's the people who've spent the most money doing up really cheap ones.
> 
> The guys with new high end BMWs aren't usually too bad, but the guy who's spent £20K over the years doing stuff to his Corsa...



No joke, again heading out from the parking lot(deathtrap) at work I go out on the main road and BAM some asshole kid in his suped up cheap ass honda is flooring it in the exiting lane and nearly plows into a car that is merging barely dodges him / cuts me off and by some miracle I manage to dodge that collision cuts off another guy in the passing lane and then again floors it up the road and almost rear ends the guy in front of him because we're in heavy traffic.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 3, 2011)

Murmel said:


> Good thing SAAB ain't no more, huh?



Still going, factory has been sold and leased back plus a big Chinese consortium has pitched in.


----------



## Guitarmiester (Aug 3, 2011)

gunshow86de said:


> I've driven in a lot of different areas in the US (and some in Canada too, eh), and I'm convinced that nobody knows what "left turn yield on green" means.



Better yet, you have the people that pay no attention to delayed green for left turn only. The light turns green for left turn only, some moron sees green and figures he can attempt to fly across the intersection into a bunch of people making a left. I see that too often.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh, incidentally, I've driven in, or been in cars a lot in tons of countries. If you've not been on a road in Paris or any Spanish city, you've not seen how bad driving can get.


----------



## SirMyghin (Aug 3, 2011)

I have heard driving in China is pretty excellent, apparently they all work together to make the trip safe and simple opposed to against eachother, or at least by and large. Imagine that.


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 3, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I have heard driving in China is pretty excellent, apparently they all work together to make the trip safe and simple opposed to against eachother, or at least by and large. Imagine that.



In China...car drive you


----------



## SenorDingDong (Aug 3, 2011)

Use the rule of thumb: If they have a nice big expensive car, and drive like jackasses, it is because their penis is the size of your thumb.


----------



## AySay (Aug 3, 2011)

Going through this thread I'm a little sad and confused. 

I will list a few of my gripes with some of you goobers.

1) If you think Lexus is "high-end" or "luxury" you are poor. Not that there's anything wrong with being poor, but you are. At the very least you're lacking a little class. Anyone who can afford a Merc or BMW and chooses to buy a Lexus is a sad, misguided fool.

2) If you ever come to Vancouver, you'll realize that BMWs and Mercedes are as, if not more common than Toyotas and Hondas. I'm not even joking. Almost every Indian and Chinese person here has one, and they are a big % of the pop (I should know...).

3) Making generalizations is bad. As one of the aforementioned ethnic groups, I obviously have an X5.  Nobody in my family is a bad driver.

4) Ya'll are just jelly. 




Also, Stealth has a Ferrari/BMW and is secretly very hurt by your generalizations of his people. 



*Edit: You people don't need to get all offended for being poor. I am in no way "wealthy"...and if you read the next page this isn't even meant to be serious...
I can't believe the hypocrisy in getting together to generalize and vilify groups of people, and getting upset when you get a miniscule amount of that back, in jest that too...*


----------



## gunshow86de (Aug 3, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> I have heard driving in China is pretty excellent, apparently they all work together to make the trip safe and simple opposed to against each other, or at least by and large. Imagine that.



I heard Obama wants all Americans to drive like the Chinese.


----------



## chimp_spanner (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so intolerant towards speeding/bad drivers. Essex is particularly bad for it. Nothing boils my blood more than some prick getting right up my ass when I'm doing **THE SPEED LIMIT** like I should risk my life (or someone elses) because they're so damn important.

My best friend of 15 years was killed in a motoring accident, and ever since I've made a real effort to be a safer driver. But the real shame is that I could be doing everything right, and some kid bombing around like he's untouchable could just...end me.

I think that past 10 miles over the speed limit, it should just be an instant ban. I mean if you race into a 30 zone doing 50, you've made a decision to seriously endanger others lives.

Makes me rage just thinking about it.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 3, 2011)

Yeah.. People by and large seem to completely ignore the fact that driving a motor vehicle is one of the most dangerous things any of us will ever do in our entire lives.


----------



## Watty (Aug 3, 2011)

AySay said:


> Going through this thread I'm a little sad and confused.
> 
> I will list a few of my gripes with some of you goobers.
> 
> ...


 
I, for one, would like then to apologize for your sadness and confusion, it must hard having to read about near misses and possible accidents as a result of most folks possessing a license (and car) while clearly not deserving it. 

You have gripes?!? Funny...

1) If you spend more than 30k on a car and you're not rich, most likely you're simply being impractical...not a fool. Sorry if the world isn't classy enough for you, but keep in mind the monetary distribution of most countries in the world - 10% control 90% of the wealth; not everyone can afford to drive an X5, etc. At this point in my response, I really hope you're not one of the people who becomes car poor or leases to seem more wealthy than they actually are...

2) You can go pretty much anywhere in the US (and I assume CA as well - excepting the deep South) and find plenty of people who belong to the group I mentioned above. There are loads of folks (the typical American)who think they are entitled to have things they can't really afford, which is why so many car companies and rental centers pop up and make money. More expensive cars are no expection to this and pointing out that there are plenty of people who care to much about how people perceive them based on the car they drive does nothing to help your whining.

3) Generalizations are only bad if generally false. Women are more likely to be bad drivers (IMHO). Most people of Asian origin tend to be, you guessed it, bad drivers; old folks also tend to be in this group (IMHO). Every time I pass someone going 20 under and flashing random brake, turn, and high beam lights....lo and behold, it's an older Asian Woman. So, it is racist/hateful/"bad" of me to assume that to always be the case? Only if I made some action to discriminate/road rage/etc against them, to which there is no point.

You could be the best driver in the world, but being that most of the time (hence the general nature of the generalization), people who drive nice cars (of which we now are aware that Lexus is no longer a part) tend to be dicks on the road. Therefore, you get lumped in whether you like it or not. To give a different example, I'm a 21 year old guy going to college and I haven't ever been drunk (let alone buzzed), yet I have to be lumped in with all the teens who get wasted every other night. I might not like it, but it's not something I get to change; same with your most _unfortunate_ situation.

4) Assuming people are "jelly" of you for driving a nice car you (most likely) came to possess as a result of your parents' charity is a slight bit pathetic at best, and more than a little egotistical at worst.

Ahem, to actually contribute to the OP topic: I hate it when people know that a road is routinely patrolled by police and proceed to speed anyway. I saw a vanpool today block a guy off for literally 7 miles when he came up behind him going about 15 over. You act a dick and people will repay you in kind!


----------



## Watty (Aug 3, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> I'm so intolerant towards speeding/bad drivers. Essex is particularly bad for it. Nothing boils my blood more than some prick getting right up my ass when I'm doing **THE SPEED LIMIT** like I should risk my life (or someone elses) because they're so damn important.
> 
> My best friend of 15 years was killed in a motoring accident, and ever since I've made a real effort to be a safer driver. But the real shame is that I could be doing everything right, and some kid bombing around like he's untouchable could just...end me.
> 
> ...


 
Completely agree; though instead of a ban, I think it would be more productive to fine. Get somebody to pay $250 everytime they feel the need to speed, and I guarantee they'll think twice, provided it's actually enforced.

I think there needs to be much harsher a punishment for DWI's, and the perma ban would work in that case. The US is fairly lax, having had several cases where repeat offenders continue to offend and "get away with it"...


----------



## chronocide (Aug 3, 2011)

watsonb2 said:


> 3) Generalizations are only bad if generally false. Women are more likely to be bad drivers (IMHO). Most people of Asian origin tend to be, you guessed it, bad drivers; old folks also tend to be in this group (IMHO). Every time I pass someone going 20 under and flashing random brake, turn, and high beam lights....lo and behold, it's an older Asian Woman. So, it is racist/hateful/"bad" of me to assume that to always be the case? Only if I made some action to discriminate/road rage/etc against them, to which there is no point.



Extremely bold remarks if they're not demonstrably true - and would fall into Bad generalisations, if not, right? Women are involved in more minor car accidents, certainly, parking collisions and so on. But even after factoring in the average miles driven by men (which is higher) they're still 70% more likely to be in a serious car accident and more than twice as likely to die in one. I can't find statistics on ethnicity as it relates to driving though. Well, I'm sure I can, but the above took two seconds, and I'm not hunting for them 

I'm not sure why you bring up whether it's racist or not to make that statement, I find that a little bit like prefacing a statement with "I'm not racist, but..." to be honest.

Regards punishment. Some of the Scandinavian nations fine people as a percentage of their income though there are upper limits, I know Finland don't have limits though, so you can get people with £100,000 fines and stuff. A good system. If you're wealthy, what kind of deterrent is a few quid fine? I don't think we need to ban people for being 10mph over the limit on a motorway for instance, unless we have a serious rethink of our speed limits, but any excess speed in built up areas should be far more severely punished.


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 3, 2011)

I'd be interested to know how one gets a licence elsewhere in the world.

Here in Australia in my particular state to become a fully licensed driver this is what happens.

On your 16th birthday you may get a learners permit. Under a learners permit you must drive 120 supervised hours (you can NOT drive unsupervised). You are limited to 80km/h (about 50mph).

After you have completed 120 hours, are at least 17 and have had your licence for at least 6 months you may attempt to get your Provisional 1 licence. This involved a reasonably comprehensive and harshly judged driving test. You are limited to 90 km/h and a BAC of 0.000.

1 year after you have had your Provisional 1 licence you may get your provisional 2 licence. This is simply a hazard perception test where you show that you understand safe gaps, safe following distances etc. You are limited to 100kmh and a BAC limit of 0.000

After 2 full years on your P2 licence you may get your full licence with a more difficult version of the P2 test, as well as a road rules and crash statistics test. You are now limited to the legal speed limit and a BAC of 0.05




Although I believe that a driving test every 5 years should be mandatory for EVERYONE


----------



## Watty (Aug 3, 2011)

chronocide said:


> Extremely bold remarks if they're not demonstrably true - and would fall into Bad generalisations, if not, right? Women are involved in more minor car accidents, certainly, parking collisions and so on. But even after factoring in the average miles driven by men (which is higher) they're still 70% more likely to be in a serious car accident and more than twice as likely to die in one. I can't find statistics on ethnicity as it relates to driving though. Well, I'm sure I can, but the above took two seconds, and I'm not hunting for them
> 
> I'm not sure why you bring up whether it's racist or not to make that statement, I find that a little bit like prefacing a statement with "I'm not racist, but..." to be honest.


 
To the first paragraph, I added the IMHO for a reason. I know there's very little statistical evidence to support my claim, and you found a chunk of information that proves the contrary. I was simply stating that, in my experience, the women I've had the "pleasure" of encountering on the road tend to be less....proficient, shall we say. And the ethnicity comment, same thing. Every time I pass someone doing something they shouldn't be doing on the road, it's an older Asian woman. Not saying they all have bad driving habits, but I have the nack for running into them when the bad drivers venture out in the minivan.

I completely agree with your statement about the racism comment; however, given that the OP I was quoting made a spcific remark about being a member of a race and then referencing it again in the part I was "deconstructing," I felt it a pertinent item to note. As far as racism goes, I think it is, for the most part, dead. There are a few people who still have old school upbriging ruling their minds, but I'd like to think that I'm an "actionist." If you act like a _________(insert insult/adj-verb here), I'll treat you like one regardless of the color of your skin or what part of the world you happened to be born in. In this case, if you're a bad driver I'll treat you like one. I went with the age old stereotype as, in my experience (again, I know), it tends to be true.

I don't think anyone should be ridiculed, treated differently, etc. for a property they posses inherently, and/or have no ability to change. No point in getting mad at the water for being wet, as there is no reason to get mad at _______(insert race here) for being a member of that race. Much more productive to treat them like a bad driver if they happen to be such.


----------



## ScrotieMcBoogerballs (Aug 3, 2011)

I agree. When I went to Seattle and was on the I5, barely anyone used their turning signal and a few were on their cell phones. It really messed me up because we don't have 6 lane highways back where I'm from and on top of that, people were just complete assholes.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 3, 2011)

What's so bad about talking on a phone while driving?

How is that in any way worse than talking to the person next to you?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Aug 3, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> What's so bad about talking on a phone while driving?
> 
> How is that in any way worse than talking to the person next to you?


Well it distracts you and it takes up one of your hands unless you're on a headset.

EDIT: And some people, if they drop their phone, will try to reach for it, which can be really dangerous depending on where it falls.


----------



## Watty (Aug 3, 2011)

ScrotieMcBoogerballs said:


> I agree. When I went to Seattle and was on the I5, barely anyone used their turning signal and a few were on their cell phones. It really messed me up because we don't have 6 lane highways back where I'm from and on top of that, people were just complete assholes.


 
Thats Seattle for you, if you're ever around that area again, just take the bus. Sound Transit is awesome.


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 3, 2011)

Eating, drinking, smoking, messing with the radio, fucking with your ipod, yelling at your kids in the back seat, looking at a map, etc. are just as "bad" and nobody tries to ban that shit...

If you can't handle having a conversation whilst driving, then you probably shouldn't have a license in the first place.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 3, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Texas Represent!
> 
> My buddies' dad got into a road rage thing and got shot in the face, but the bullet only grazed his forehead. It became the catalyst for him to become a born-again Christian.
> 
> Shit, if that had happened to me, I'm inclined to think I'd be up good ol' Jesus' butt.



Holy shit, only in Texas


----------



## AySay (Aug 3, 2011)

watsonb2 said:


> I, for one, would like then to apologize for your sadness and confusion, it must hard having to read about near misses and possible accidents as a result of most folks possessing a license (and car) while clearly not deserving it.
> 
> You have gripes?!? Funny...
> 
> ...





Calm down there...

My post wasn't even meant to be serious especially the "jelly" comment. I am _really_ fucking left-wing to the point of bordering communism, so you don't need to tell me about wealth distribution inequalities and injustices of materialistic society. It's just that this thread turned into a shit-ton of idiotic "if you have a nice car you suck at driving and have a small dick, and are an arrogant douche" bullshit. 

I have seen plenty of shit drivers, from plenty of different races, in anything from '68 p.o.s. toyotas, to brand new maseratis.

Also, you don't like being stereotyped, and lumped in with irresponsible drunken teen drivers, but seem to have no problem stereotyping others? 







Dat high horse. Get off it.


----------



## ZEBOV (Aug 3, 2011)

Last night, I accidentally left my hi-beams on when passing someone. Oops. I don't want to be an asshole on the road.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 3, 2011)

After years of handling auto insurance claims, I can attest that bad driving knows no economic class, car type, or age/race demographic. Trust me, salvage yards are fed a steady diet of everything from BMWs to budget sedans, beaters to showpieces, Escalades to S10s. The one thing the owners have in common is that they didn't expect it to happen to them. 

You would like to think, though, that if you drop a lot of coin on your vehicle, that you'd tend to be a tad more careful and protective, but alas... I think that maybe some people don't show-off by acquiring nice things as much as they show-off by being careless with said nice things. You don't try to do the guitar-strap-hula-hoop thing with your $2500 custom, and you shouldn't try to "beat the light" taking a left-hand-turn across 3 lanes of traffic.


----------



## chronocide (Aug 3, 2011)

troyguitar said:


> Eating, drinking, smoking, messing with the radio, fucking with your ipod, yelling at your kids in the back seat, looking at a map, etc. are just as "bad" and nobody tries to ban that shit...



I can eat, drink, light and smoke a snout, change the radio station and shout at someone without ever looking away from the road and without even thinking about it. I can't hunt through a phone menu, an ipod menu or read a map like that though, and all should be offences. And indeed are, or can fall under one, in the UK at least.



> If you can't handle having a conversation whilst driving, then you probably shouldn't have a license in the first place.



Having the conversation isn't the issue. Operating a mobile phone is.


----------



## Watty (Aug 3, 2011)

AySay said:


> Calm down there...
> 
> My post wasn't even meant to be serious especially the "jelly" comment. I am _really_ fucking left-wing to the point of bordering communism, so you don't need to tell me about wealth distribution inequalities and injustices of materialistic society. It's just that this thread turned into a shit-ton of idiotic "if you have a nice car you suck at driving and have a small dick, and are an arrogant douche" bullshit.
> 
> ...



Fair enough, tone doesn't translate well over the internet; based on how I interpreted your commentary on the thread, I responded in kind. My apologies if you weren't actually being "that guy." Just to be clear - as well as to satisfy my curiosity - are you driving that X5 or whatever at the expense of your folks, or did you buy it for yourself?

To answer that last bit; first off, I said nothing about drunken teen drivers, I was only commenting on the generally immobile ones. The drunk driving comment was a separate issue. Second, we're all stereotyped to some extent in life, and not one of us likes it. That said, earlier in the thread I mentioned not being made an example of (in a generally negative fashion) as a result of something that cannot be changed about yourself. Being a bad driver or a dick on the road is something that can easily be changed, and therefore I felt it was in line with at least my philosophy, if not that of others as well.

If that was unclear, as I believe it might be (makes sense in here ), think of it this way. If I no longer wanted to be part of a stereotypical group, I could change whatever I was doing to fit that mold and thereby free myself from whatever stigma happened to be associated with said 'type. In this case, however, I cannot change the fact that I look like a young adult and therefore, people assume that I drink copious amounts of alcohol on a regular basis. Being that this is the case for too many teens in our society, I can't necessarily blame them, but I don't think I have to like it or lose my right to have an opinion regarding the stereotypical choices of others...

My proverbial horse suits me just fine man....just fine indeed. *rides off into sunset...on a donkey....horses are expensive, just like Maseratis...*


----------



## AySay (Aug 3, 2011)

I don't...even have a license...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 3, 2011)

Murmel said:


> So people driving these bad boys are totally cool then?


 Smart cars are driving coffins. Especially when the cars my family is



But in black 

and this



but in silver and has a 24 valve dual head cam engine.


----------



## GATA4 (Aug 3, 2011)

Cheesebuiscut said:


> ^co-worker had a person get shot to death in his apartments parking lot over a parking space.
> 
> People are crazy.





The Reverend said:


> Texas Represent!
> 
> My buddies' dad got into a road rage thing and got shot in the face, but the bullet only grazed his forehead. It became the catalyst for him to become a born-again Christian.
> 
> Shit, if that had happened to me, I'm inclined to think I'd be up good ol' Jesus' butt.



My God....people are fucked up.


----------



## turbo (Aug 4, 2011)

I drive a lexus ls 400......i follow the rules


----------



## The Reverend (Aug 4, 2011)

Also, I have to say that as a bike rider (by bike I mean the lame kind you have to pedal with your feet) asshole drivers are SCARY. I ride a stupid little BMX bike I picked up from Walmart, and I don't have mirrors, so I can't constantly check to make sure no one's doing stupid shit. 

I haven't noticed a correlation between expensive cars and mentally deficient drivers though.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 4, 2011)

The Reverend said:


> Also, I have to say that as a bike rider (by bike I mean the lame kind you have to pedal with your feet) asshole drivers are SCARY. I ride a stupid little BMX bike I picked up from Walmart, and I don't have mirrors, so I can't constantly check to make sure no one's doing stupid shit.
> 
> I haven't noticed a correlation between expensive cars and mentally deficient drivers though.



I have no idea how people ride bikes right beside cars, scares the shit out of me when I'm driving and when I just think about it


----------



## The Munk (Aug 4, 2011)

synrgy said:


> Yeah.. People by and large seem to completely ignore the fact that driving a motor vehicle is one of the most dangerous things any of us will ever do in our entire lives.



^This.
Bad drivers are the ones that acknowledge everything but the road.
Once you are behind the wheel, you are responsible for, and dare I say in control of, a piece of machinery that is more than capable of entombing you or wiping out people and/ or property.
Drive like your continued life experience depends on it. We'll all live longer.


----------



## KingAenarion (Aug 4, 2011)

chronocide said:


> I can eat, drink, light and smoke a snout, change the radio station and shout at someone without ever looking away from the road and without even thinking about it. I can't hunt through a phone menu, an ipod menu or read a map like that though, and all should be offences. And indeed are, or can fall under one, in the UK at least.
> 
> Having the conversation isn't the issue. Operating a mobile phone is.



This... but from my understanding of the research it's also got to do with the fact that when you use a phone in the car, you actually concentrate more on the talking than when you're talking to someone else in the car. It's apparently got something to do with the cognitive process and the person not being there. Also straining more to hear them.




GATA4 said:


> My God....people are fucked up.



Yea... I honestly have absolutely no idea how they continue to allow guns in such large numbers with stories like this plus the ridiculous statistics about crimes rates and crimes involving guns in countries where there are strict gun control laws vs countries where there aren't.

The idea that owning a gun is a part of liberty is ridiculous. Owning something that is designed to kill and maim people when you do not have a justifiable reason (e.g. being a farmer for killing predators or Law enforcement/military) is retarded. The argument of being able to defend yourself is ridiculous, because if everyone can own one then it just cancels the protection argument out.

Although I don't so much mind the idea of traceable ammunition from a database.


----------



## Skanky (Aug 4, 2011)

KingAenarion said:


> ...
> Yea... I honestly have absolutely no idea how they continue to allow guns in such large numbers with stories like this plus the ridiculous statistics about crimes rates and crimes involving guns in countries where there are strict gun control laws vs countries where there aren't.
> 
> The idea that owning a gun is a part of liberty is ridiculous. Owning something that is designed to kill and maim people when you do not have a justifiable reason (e.g. being a farmer for killing predators or Law enforcement/military) is retarded. The argument of being able to defend yourself is ridiculous, because if everyone can own one then it just cancels the protection argument out.
> ...





I'm just going to say "Please don't derail this thread" and let it go, because it's obvious you will never understand why responsible gun ownership is a freedom that we (the U.S.) take very seriously and has merit for so many reasons.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 4, 2011)

Skanky said:


> I'm just going to say "Please don't derail this thread" and let it go, because it's obvious you will never understand why responsible gun ownership is a freedom that *some of us* (the U.S.) take very seriously and *had* merit for so many reasons.



fix'd. 

Couldn't help myself. I don't intend to discuss it further, though.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 4, 2011)

chimp_spanner said:


> I'm so intolerant towards speeding/bad drivers. Essex is particularly bad for it. Nothing boils my blood more than some prick getting right up my ass when I'm doing **THE SPEED LIMIT** like I should risk my life (or someone elses) because they're so damn important.
> 
> My best friend of 15 years was killed in a motoring accident, and ever since I've made a real effort to be a safer driver. But the real shame is that I could be doing everything right, and some kid bombing around like he's untouchable could just...end me.
> 
> ...





KingAenarion said:


> I'd be interested to know how one gets a licence elsewhere in the world.
> 
> Here in Australia in my particular state to become a fully licensed driver this is what happens.
> 
> ...


 Fuck man!



The Reverend said:


> Also, I have to say that as a bike rider (by bike I mean the lame kind you have to pedal with your feet) asshole drivers are SCARY. I ride a stupid little BMX bike I picked up from Walmart, and I don't have mirrors, so I can't constantly check to make sure no one's doing stupid shit.
> 
> I haven't noticed a correlation between expensive cars and mentally deficient drivers though.


 I bike on the road as well, but on a mountain bike. Most people are generally nice and slow down and give me some room. It's the occasional asshole driver that goes 60 mph on a 35 mph road and drives fucking close, and I try to stay IN the shoulder close to the grass as my tire can get.


turbo said:


> I drive a lexus ls 400......i follow the rules


  Glad to hear. I didn't mean to stereotype Lexus like I did, but any driver I've seen who do stupid shit on the road 7/10 times were driving a lexus.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 4, 2011)

In RE: Bikes

I completely understand that -- according to law -- bicyclists are supposed to stay off the sidewalks. However, that doesn't make riding a bike in a driving lane of a busy street or highway with a 35mph or higher limit a safe or intelligent thing to do.

Until last weekend, I lived just off Lee Highway in Arlington, about a mile or two up from the Key Bridge. Every day on my commute home from work, there'd be tons of these idiots on bicycles riding in the middle of the right lane. Now, here's the problem:

This particular section of road has no shoulder. The right lane simply ends abruptly at a concrete wall, commonly known as a 'jersey wall'. Now the best part is, guess what's on the other side of that wall?

A 2 lane bike path, complete with yellow painted line down the middle, Designed specifically for the use of bicyclists.

So, you guys tell me: When there's a designated bike path running parallel to the road, why should any biker be risking their lives trying to ride along with 50mph traffic in a driving lane?

I'm all for sharing the road when there's no other option for the bicyclist, but that shit pissed me right off, every day.


----------



## Shashing (Aug 4, 2011)

I've had the most problems with minivan drivers. They're mostly middle-aged men who wish they were driving a corvette, so they drive their windstar or caravan like one, weaving in and out of traffic, tail gating the whole works. And middle aged asian women. Jesus christ I swear I pee a little every time I see one.


----------



## That_One_Person (Aug 4, 2011)

Shashing said:


> I've had the most problems with minivan drivers. They're mostly middle-aged men who wish they were driving a corvette, so they drive their windstar or caravan like one, weaving in and out of traffic, tail gating the whole works. And middle aged asian women. Jesus christ I swear I pee a little every time I see one.



No shit. Ride behind one of those soccer team transports and the intro to Hammer Smashed Face plays in my head.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 5, 2011)

I drive with the intent to kill. You won't like my driving. 

P.S. I also drive a 2000 Volkswagen Golf I got for $6,000. So, really, I'm just an asshole.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 5, 2011)

squid-boy said:


> I drive with the intent to kill. You won't like my driving.
> 
> P.S. I also drive a 2000 Volkswagen Golf I got for $6,000. So, really, I'm just an asshole.


 
In all honesty I would recommend an advanced/defensive driving course, it was mandatory where I work and one of the most eye-opening things I've ever done. My instructor had been a pursuit driver in the Met and had taught other pursuit drivers. The level of awareness he had of his surroundings was unreal.

Driving any vehicle as though you're The Road Warrior on the public roads is a recipe for disaster. Hopefully you might change your behaviour before an accident does.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 5, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> In all honesty I would recommend an advanced/defensive driving course, it was mandatory where I work and one of the most eye-opening things I've ever done. My instructor had been a pursuit driver in the Met and had taught other pursuit drivers. The level of awareness he had of his surroundings was unreal.
> 
> Driving any vehicle as though you're The Road Warrior on the public roads is a recipe for disaster. Hopefully you might change your behaviour before an accident does.



I was only joking, don't worry. I drive like a grandma on Labour Day. Slow and diligently (dili-djently?). I don't run lights, I don't cut people off, I obey the speed limit, and I definitely don't drink or do drugs and get behind the wheel (mostly because I don't do either). 

I joke because it is the easiest way to address a serious problem with the most ease. People respond to humor in a way that is both wonderful and concerning - it makes them think, more so than when you address them seriously.


----------



## BigBaldIan (Aug 5, 2011)

squid-boy said:


> I was only joking, don't worry. I drive like a grandma on Labour Day. Slow and diligently (dili-djently?). I don't run lights, I don't cut people off, I obey the speed limit, and I definitely don't drink or do drugs and get behind the wheel (mostly because I don't do either).
> 
> I joke because it is the easiest way to address a serious problem with the most ease. People respond to humor in a way that is both wonderful and concerning - it makes them think, more so than when you address them seriously.



Point taken, it's the old adage that humour sometimes doesn't translate well from behind a keyboard and screen.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 5, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> Point taken, it's the old adage that humour sometimes doesn't translate well from behind a keyboard and screen.



Totally agreed. But just to clear the air: I would never put someone's life in danger, except my own, to save another.


----------



## squid-boy (Aug 5, 2011)

BigBaldIan said:


> Point taken, it's the old adage that humour sometimes doesn't translate well from behind a keyboard and screen.



Double post. Oops.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 5, 2011)

synrgy said:


> In RE: Bikes
> 
> I completely understand that -- according to law -- bicyclists are supposed to stay off the sidewalks. However, that doesn't make riding a bike in a driving lane of a busy street or highway with a 35mph or higher limit a safe or intelligent thing to do.
> 
> ...


In my area we don't have a place for cyclists. I try to never be in the road, especially if a car is coming. If I'm in the road and a car is coming I get out of their way.


----------



## Ribboz (Aug 6, 2011)

Over the years I have learned that there are three classes of drivers. Dicks, pussys, and assholes. (Yes pretty much the same logic as in Team America:world police) Dicks are usually somewhat skilled drivers, but CHOOSE to f**k with those around them. Assholes usually are shitty drivers that dont give a care about anyone around them. Thus shit on everyone. And pussys are usually timid or hesitant drivers that cause JUST AS MUCH issue because they are afraid. 

Gahd I f**kin hate other drivers.

Forgive my language.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 6, 2011)

All of this is why I prefer to drive an old beat-up car. If some douche in a Lexus or Porsche wants to hit me, it's their loss. Maybe if my left rear quarter-panel is made of bondo, I can just bend it back into shape and put an extra coat of bondo to make it look just as bad as it did before they hit me.


----------



## groph (Aug 6, 2011)

For me it's the dumbass rednecks (or whatever regional equivalent) in old Mustangs covered in stickers. One of these apes was stopped at a green light, I honked for a second to wake the moron up so he slams on the gas, barreling away in an awful racket while flipping me off. Way to go. Next paycheck you can buy that last sticker to cover up that last spot of rust, you simian.

Also, every encounter with an Asian driver I have had has resulted in me being baffled at the inability to pay attention to what is going on. Kind of funny when stereotypes appear to come true. I've seen an Asian dude leap out across a couple of lanes making a left turn into dense traffic with barely any room as if he simply didn't consider that there are oncoming cars.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 6, 2011)

groph said:


> For me it's the dumbass rednecks (or whatever regional equivalent) in old Mustangs covered in stickers. One of these apes was stopped at a green light, I honked for a second to wake the moron up so he slams on the gas, barreling away in an awful racket while flipping me off. Way to go. Next paycheck you can buy that last sticker to cover up that last spot of rust, you simian.
> 
> Also, every encounter with an Asian driver I have had has resulted in me being baffled at the inability to pay attention to what is going on. Kind of funny when stereotypes appear to come true. I've seen an Asian dude leap out across a couple of lanes making a left turn into dense traffic with barely any room as if he simply didn't consider that there are oncoming cars.


 Asians. can't. drive. period . And I live in a redneck town man I know.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 7, 2011)

All Im going to say is: 

3 lane one direction highway. Slow lane, middle lane, fast lane. Driver in fast lane has 20 cars behind him trying to get around him and is driving the same speed as everyone in the middle lane and refuses to move. WHAT IS THE FUCKING POINT !!!


----------



## Blind Theory (Aug 7, 2011)

In my mind a nice car or an expensive luxury car is like...an AMG series Merc or something like that. And if I had one of those, I would be SUPER careful with my driving. Also, the craziest drivers I've ever seen where in Houston, Texas...seriously, fucking nuts. I questioned the sanity of a few people based off of their driving. 

On a side note relating to this, does anyone here ever stop to pause and think how trusting we are in humanity? I know a lot of people are like, "I don't trust anyone! GRR!" but we all drive. And I always think that at any moment some guy who just lost his job in the middle of a divorce could snap and just swerve into the wrong lane and take out five people. We are...well, really, really trusting of others. That was all.


----------



## Daiephir (Aug 7, 2011)

matt397 said:


> All Im going to say is:
> 
> 3 lane one direction highway. Slow lane, middle lane, fast lane. Driver in fast lane has 20 cars behind him trying to get around him and is driving the same speed as everyone in the middle lane and refuses to move. WHAT IS THE FUCKING POINT !!!



Solution: Machine guns on the roof/hood


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 9, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> Solution: Machine guns on the roof/hood


 BTW guys I got a new bike for the road and trails! Look for it in the Lifestyle, Fitness thread.


----------



## dantejayg85 (Aug 10, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> My dad has nice cars and drives great, because he actually cares about safety and others. I hate Lexus's  I see them as the attempt to be seen as " oooooh look at my fancy expensive car/ piece of junk". *If you wanna spend that much Escalade is so the way to go *


 I'm sorry but this is just funny to me, you do realize its exactly the same thing right? an Escalade is literally just a Chevy tahoe/GMC Yukon with different lights and badges
If anything I'd take the lexus over the Cadillac but both are wannabe nice cars 




> This person HAD to of had their highbeams on though. It was ridiculously bright, not to mention illegal.


maybe but most likely the were HID's I have em on my car too I love em


----------



## matt397 (Aug 10, 2011)

Got rear ended by some yuppy-teenage-pink polo golf shirt wearing-douche canoe in a Mercedes slk today, no damage but when I got out to look at it an we saw there was no damage he laughed an said "my bad", I said "It's ok stupid, you probably couldn't see my car with your head so far up your ass" He tells me to go fuck my self an I said "WOAH ! You blow your boyfriend with that mouth ?" At this point he's back in his car an goes to wheel around me but instead cuts off a cabby who slams into his passenger side.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 10, 2011)

matt397 said:


> Got rear ended by some yuppy-teenage-pink polo golf shirt wearing-douche canoe in a Mercedes slk today, no damage but when I got out to look at it an we saw there was no damage he laughed an said "my bad", I said "It's ok stupid, you probably couldn't see my car with your head so far up your ass" He tells me to go fuck my self an I said "WOAH ! You blow your boyfriend with that mouth ?" At this point he's back in his car an goes to wheel around me but instead cuts off a cabby who slams into his passenger side.


 Nice revenge!


----------



## CatPancakes (Aug 13, 2011)

I drive a BMW M3 and make an effort to not drive like an ass and let people go ahead of me. People usually just look at me in confusion


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 13, 2011)

CatPancakes said:


> I drive a BMW M3 and make an effort to not drive like an ass and let people go ahead of me. People usually just look at me in confusion


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 14, 2011)

No pickup drivers? 

I drive a 1998 Dodge Dakota and I try to be as safe as I can, because I actually take care of my truck and I do not want anyone screwing it up. Granted I could do better, and I know this and I am doing all that I can to improve upon my driving. 

Also it got an overall iihs crash test rating of "poor" so If I get hit I am screwed...Thank God new trucks are MUCH safer.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 16, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> No pickup drivers?
> 
> I drive a 1998 Dodge Dakota and I try to be as safe as I can, because I actually take care of my truck and I do not want anyone screwing it up. Granted I could do better, and I know this and I am doing all that I can to improve upon my driving.
> 
> Also it got an overall iihs crash test rating of "poor" so If I get hit I am screwed...Thank God new trucks are MUCH safer.


I'd like a pickup. Not that tho, Hope you never get hit.
You need a truck like this


----------



## Kodee_Kaos (Aug 17, 2011)

I had someone tailgating me this one time..Was a 65 zone on a 5 lane highway, and I was crusing maybe 65-70 in the fast lane. Someone in a gigantic pickup truck came speeding up on my rear. If I hadn't been about to turn left into an unknown driveway, I would have moved over. They could have easily changed lanes and cruised past without an issue. But no, they did not. Rather They stayed 20 feet of my bumper. So I slowed down to 60. They still didn't want to simply change lanes and cruise past, and they got even closer...Then I backed off to 55..Still tailgating me. Then I slowed down to 45. That is when they cranked on their high beams. So I adjusted my rear-view and side mirrors to beam their headlights back into their own windshield. People in huge lifted trucks tend to drive like dipshits.


----------



## matt397 (Aug 17, 2011)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> I had someone tailgating me this one time..Was a 65 zone on a 5 lane highway, and I was crusing maybe 65-70 in the fast lane. Someone in a gigantic pickup truck came speeding up on my rear. If I hadn't been about to turn left into an unknown driveway, I would have moved over. They could have easily changed lanes and cruised past without an issue. But no, they did not. Rather They stayed 20 feet of my bumper. So I slowed down to 60. They still didn't want to simply change lanes and cruise past, and they got even closer...Then I backed off to 55..Still tailgating me. Then I slowed down to 45. That is when they cranked on their high beams. So I adjusted my rear-view and side mirrors to beam their headlights back into their own windshield. People in huge lifted trucks tend to drive like dipshits.



Granted, the dude was being a cunt, he doesn't know your turning off the highway, he just sees some knob driving barely over the speed limit with 4 other lanes to drive in but choses to drive in the " passing " lane, because after all, its not a fast lane or an express lane, its a passing lane.
Also, the mirror trick doesn't work, however, if he does want to crawl up your ass an throw on his headlights maybe next time you could show him how well your brake lights work an give the old brake check


----------



## phantaz (Aug 17, 2011)

Daiephir said:


> So you actually believe that an Escalade, which considered to be one of the stupidest trucks ever to be invented, has no top speed what so ever, no acceleration (many, many better trucks than that in that departement), no handling and drinks gas like a alcoholic drinks liquor is better than a safe, confortable, sporty-ish car.
> 
> You, sir, just prooved that the stupid american syndrome exist.



I must have stupid american syndrome. My Escalade is fantastic.....


----------



## VILARIKA (Aug 18, 2011)

matt397 said:


> Got rear ended by some yuppy-teenage-pink polo golf shirt wearing-douche canoe in a Mercedes slk today, no damage but when I got out to look at it an we saw there was no damage he laughed an said "my bad", I said "It's ok stupid, you probably couldn't see my car with your head so far up your ass" He tells me to go fuck my self an I said "WOAH ! You blow your boyfriend with that mouth ?" At this point he's back in his car an goes to wheel around me but instead cuts off a cabby who slams into his passenger side.



This gave me a warm feeling in my heart.


----------



## CatPancakes (Aug 18, 2011)

AySay said:


> Going through this thread I'm a little sad and confused.
> 
> I will list a few of my gripes with some of you goobers.
> 
> 1) If you think Lexus is "high-end" or "luxury" you are poor. Not that there's anything wrong with being poor, but you are. At the very least you're lacking a little class. Anyone who can afford a Merc or BMW and chooses to buy a Lexus is a sad, misguided fool.



If you can buy a BMW and you buy a Merc or Audi your an idiot. much less buying a lexus


----------



## AySay (Aug 24, 2011)

CatPancakes said:


> If you can buy a BMW and you buy a Merc or Audi your an idiot. much less buying a lexus



Dad has a BMW. Only way to go...
I don't even drive..yet.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 24, 2011)

phantaz said:


> I must have stupid american syndrome. My Escalade is fantastic.....


I love my dads. The way it drives is fucking orgasmic. You don't feel the road at all. Only downside is you can be doing 80mph in it and feel like you're only doing 30. So You REALLY gotta look at your speedometer so you know how fast you're going... not how fast it feels like you're going.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Aug 24, 2011)

Some guy in a Porsche cut in front of me as I was coming out of a roundabout today. Was okay though because I killed his children.


----------



## Sicarius (Aug 24, 2011)

Kodee_Kaos said:


> I had someone tailgating me this one time..Was a 65 zone on a 5 lane highway, and I was crusing maybe 65-70 in the fast lane. Someone in a gigantic pickup truck came speeding up on my rear. If I hadn't been about to turn left into an unknown driveway, I would have moved over. They could have easily changed lanes and cruised past without an issue. But no, they did not. Rather They stayed 20 feet of my bumper. So I slowed down to 60. They still didn't want to simply change lanes and cruise past, and they got even closer...Then I backed off to 55..Still tailgating me. Then I slowed down to 45. That is when they cranked on their high beams. So I adjusted my rear-view and side mirrors to beam their headlights back into their own windshield. People in huge lifted trucks tend to drive like dipshits.



It's like that here in Texas. Except he'd already have his Highs on, and would have been 5 feet behind you, the entire time, blastin' some Lil Wayne.


----------



## drgamble (Aug 24, 2011)

If you are in the passing lane and aren't actually passing someone(cruising) you get what you deserve. New Orleans is hideous for this and it is always someone on their phone going under the speed limit in the passing lane. Be courteous to your fellow driver's people. Way too many people in the passing lane texting/on the phone going under the speed limit. I don't tailgate people and usually maintain a 4 sec following distance, but things have really gotten out of control. If you are not passing move to the right, what's wrong with that. I know it is a lot harder to do this if you are on your phone or texting, but if it is that much of a problem, PULL OVER. I would rather be behind some psycho maniac behind the wheel, than have him BEHIND ME.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 24, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Some guy in a Porsche cut in front of me as I was coming out of a roundabout today. Was okay though because I killed his children.


  I am repping you for this!


Sicarius said:


> It's like that here in Texas. Except he'd already have his Highs on, and would have been 5 feet behind you, the entire time, blastin' some Lil Wayne.


If someone is riding my ass and at the stoplight I'll have my windows down and blast this to scare them  I'd be doing the creep in the car that's right!  Or I'd blast this and fist pump  " I think she was a racist" Gets me everytime.

Okay in all seriousness and joking aside I'd be playing


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 25, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> I'd like a pickup. Not that tho, Hope you never get hit.
> You need a truck like this




My Dad actually owns a 2010 4x4 Tundra. It is a nice truck gets the job done. Had some air-conditioning problems covered under warranty, plus the whole braking recall, other than that it has been good to us. 

I am more of a Ford guy though, would like a diesel Ford F250 and F350/F450diesel dually though. I need the heavy hauling, towing, snow removal ect.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 31, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> My Dad actually owns a 2010 4x4 Tundra. It is a nice truck gets the job done. Had some air-conditioning problems covered under warranty, plus the whole braking recall, other than that it has been good to us.
> 
> I am more of a Ford guy though, would like a diesel Ford F250 and F350/F450diesel dually though. I need the heavy hauling, towing, snow removal ect.


 diesel is always better, just not in winter up here .


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 31, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> diesel is always better, just not in winter up here .



a guy I know has an 88 Ford F350 regular cab flatbed dually with an aftermarket 5.9 Cummins Diesel in it and he said that he puts in an additive that helps the fuel in the deep cold. He uses it in the mountains of VA, especially last year when it got to 15 below zero. So I guess if you use an additive like that there would be no worries. 

I would love a 6.7 Powerstroke FX4 to help me plow some snow, or an old 70s F350 DRW with a 351 Cleveland to do that job as well...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 31, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> a guy I know has an 88 Ford F350 regular cab flatbed dually with an aftermarket 5.9 Cummins Diesel in it and he said that he puts in an additive that helps the fuel in the deep cold. He uses it in the mountains of VA, especially last year when it got to 15 below zero. So I guess if you use an additive like that there would be no worries.
> 
> I would love a 6.7 Powerstroke FX4 to help me plow some snow, or an old 70s F350 DRW with a 351 Cleveland to do that job as well...


Didn't think about the additive. Hmmm.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 31, 2011)

GuitaristOfHell said:


> Didn't think about the additive. Hmmm.



Winter 1000 stanadyne Budget Price Winter Alternative

Here's the stuff


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Aug 31, 2011)

Church2224 said:


> Winter 1000 stanadyne Budget Price Winter Alternative
> 
> Here's the stuff


The goods.


----------

